# Jahresfischereischein Saarland und deren Anerkennung



## jerker01 (4. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
muß grad mal ein wenig Unverständnis über das 4/8 Wissen so manches Ausstellers von Fischereiberechtigungskarten (hier im speziellen den Rheinschein) loswerden: Ich begab mich am Sa. in einen Angelladen nähe Da. und fragte nach einem Jahresschein für den Rhein. Ich legte meinen Jahresfischerei-Schein vor. Dieser ist mir Anfang des Jahres im *Saarland* ausgestellt worden. Warum? Weil ich dort in einem Blockkurs die theoretische Vorbereitung auf die Sportfischerprüfung durchgeführt und erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe. Nachfrage vom Aussteller: "Wie kommt es, daß ich mit hessischer Adresse einen Saarländischen Fischereischein habe?!" Antwort von mir (in Kürze):" Blockkurs, schnell, ich viel arbeite und keine Zeit habe 2-3 x pro Woche ab 17.00h in irgendeinem verstaubtem Angelheim die Theorie zu paucken!" Vielleicht war dieser Angelshop-Inhaber selbst in irgendeinem hessischem Fischereiverband -als Prüfer- tätig, fing dann an eine Diskussion an |krach:, dass ein gewisser "Vorsitzender" vom LVDSF (hab grad mal auf der Homepage geschaut, den gibt's gar nicht...#c) sofort meinen Jahresfischereischein entziehen würde, wenn er von derlei Gebaren wüßte.... |kopfkrat
Lt. hessischem Recht übrigens kein Problem, lass mir Ende des Jahres den Schein auf Hessen umschreiben und gut ist!

Sorry, aber ich muß hier einfach mal den Frust loslassen bzgl. des Fischereirechtes im allgemeinen und dem Wissen des Einzelnen. 

P.S. Den Rheinschein hab ich trotzdem bekommen


----------

